# Getting into enclosed panel



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just looking for other thoughts on this issue... I need to get 6/3 into a 200A panel. The panel is recessed, studs run along both sides, walls are finished.

I need to get into the upper right side corner of the panel ....the top and bottom have no room.

My plan was to cut a hole on the upper side panel wall area, notch out the stud, get into the panel and come out into the back of a 4"11/16 box that I will mount on the wall and pipe out of.
I'm worried about taking away from the right side support for the panel....any thoughts?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

That wall ain't going nowhere. Cut what you need.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cut out the damn sheetrock and then patch it back up when yer done :blink:

EDIT: Nevermind, I read it again. I think I understand now. Yeah, notch that bitch out! :thumbup:


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Done!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Done!


Yup, trunk slammer side work.

:laughing:

What a hack.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

I see room in the top for that cable.:blink:


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Yup, trunk slammer side work.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> What a hack.


Get a life champ! Saturday night and your here trying to criticize other people's work when your opinion means less than the dog sh/t I stepped in this morning while I worked an 8 hour day and brought the company in 220.00 per hour..Why? Because I'm new In the game and chances are is i have more business sense and hustle than your pathetic A55. I'm willing to bet my left nut that you probably don't even have a company in your name or a masters license. Your a miserable fool who I'm guessing probably works for your daddy's or uncle's shop wishing you had the reigns , but your not fooling anyone... You'd sink any shop harder than the titanic. 

By the way....Legit and running like I said I was going to be 2 weeks ago.....

Another thing.... next time your twisting a wire nut and your heads off in space daydreaming and wishing you had the presence to bully people in real life like you think you can on ElectricianTalk.com with your crickety laptop thats probably infested with gay **** sites. Think about me and this post and ask yourself how a kid half your age with a quarter of your experience is making 3, 4 or 5 times your rate.

Stop the hate!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

journeyman777 said:


> Get a life champ! Saturday night and your here trying to criticize other people's work when your opinion means less than the dog sh/t I stepped in this morning while I worked an 8 hour day and brought the company in 220.00 per hour..Why? Because I'm new In the game and chances are is i have more business sense and hustle than your pathetic A55. I'm willing to bet my left nut that you probably don't even have a company in your name or a masters license. Your a miserable fool who I'm guessing probably works for your daddy's or uncle's shop wishing you had the reigns , but your not fooling anyone... You'd sink any shop harder than the titanic.
> 
> By the way....Legit and running like I said I was going to be 2 weeks ago.....
> 
> Another thing.... next time your twisting a wire nut and your heads off in space daydreaming and wishing you had the presence to bully people in real life like you think you can on ElectricianTalk.com with your crickety laptop thats probably infested with gay **** sites. Think about me and this post and ask yourself how a kid half your age with a quarter of your experience is making 3, 4 or 5 times your rate.


And then...



> _Stop the hate!_


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> when your opinion means less than the dog sh/t I stepped in this morning



You brag about stepping in dog sh!t? 





Follow the dream sweetheart........but you're still a hack.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's not cutting a hole, that's an outright butcher job.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jman777, You better keep this job, because if you did that **** work working for me I would show you the door. Fish it in the top like a real electrician.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Peter D said:


> That's not cutting a hole, that's an outright butcher job.


I think he used his 16 oz. sheetrock saw :laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> while I worked an 8 hour day and brought the company in 220.00 per hour..Why? Because I'm new In the game


Dear lord, it took you 8 hrs and $1600 to create that abortion of a job.

I couldn't imagine how much damage you would of done to that wall if they needed 2 circuits.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I think he used his 16 oz. sheetrock saw :laughing:


While drunk. :yes:


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> You brag about stepping in dog sh!t?
> 
> Follow the dream sweetheart........but you're still a hack.


A man of few words all
Of a sudden and a brainless response. I give up with you. It wasn't bragging it was a simple comparison stating that the dog sh/t meant more than your opinion. Anyways, sorry I cant go back an forth with you all night.
Got better things to do at this hour..goodnight!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Got better things to do at this hour..goodnight!


Let me guess, you're on your way to Home Cheapo for sheetrock and spackle to fix that mess tommorow?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

journeyman777 said:


> A man of few words all
> Of a sudden and a brainless response. I give up with you. It wasn't bragging it was a simple comparison stating that the dog sh/t meant more than your opinion. Anyways, sorry I cant go back an forth with you all night.
> Got better things to do at this hour..goodnight!



You asked for thoughts, posted them on a discussion forum with pictures, then have the nerve to cry about it?


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Jman777, You better keep this job, because if you did that **** work working for me I would show you the door. Fish it in the top like a real electrician.


What makes you think there is access to the top? You see a tiny picture and assume you have a better option without actually seeing the whole layout. I'm completely open to criticism. Good or bad. This is pointless however.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> What makes you think there is access to the top? You see a tiny picture and assume you have a better option without actually seeing the whole layout. I'm completely open to criticism. Good or bad. This is pointless however.



Cause we've all done this 100's of times, and know how walls are built. 

But hey, you got those business smarts working for you.:thumbsup:


You'll never make it doing hack work like that.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am just dying to see you post pictures of your first panel change or service upgrade.

Now that's gonna be a fun thread.....


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

journeyman777 said:


> What makes you think there is access to the top? You see a tiny picture and assume you have a better option without actually seeing the whole layout. I'm completely open to criticism. Good or bad. This is pointless however.


Well, it looks like a mid 70's GE panel that is full, but the top right hand corner look pretty open. If your willing to hack a huge hole like that at eye level I am sure you could do a small one above the panel if something was in the way.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Cause we've all done this 100's of times, and know how walls are built.
> 
> But hey, you got those business smarts working for you.:thumbsup:
> 
> You'll never make it doing hack work like that.


Really ? So explain big shot .... How you would've got into the top of this panel without holes and without knowing the job specifics.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Really ? So explain big shot .... How you would've got into the top of this panel without holes and without knowing the job specifics.


Gee, I dunno know, but a $9 stud finder comes to mind.

And you got business smarts? 

Dude, you're killing us. Do us all a favor. If anyone asks, tell them you're a plumber who does electrical work on the side. This way your posts make sense.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Well, it looks like a mid 70's GE panel that is full, but the top right hand corner look pretty open. If your willing to hack a huge hole like that at eye level I am sure you could do a small one above the panel if something was in the way.


Ok..so we have a small hole at the top right hand side over of the panel.... Now....we are coming up from basement 1 bay over to the right of the panel.... There are wall stud going up on both sides of the panel. Now what?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Gee, I dunno know, but a $9 stud finder comes to mind.
> 
> And you got business smarts?
> 
> Dude, you're killing us. Do us all a favor. If anyone asks, tell them you're a plumber who does electrical work on the side. This way your posts make sense.



"Cletis wuz here."


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Gee, I dunno know, but a $9 stud finder comes to mind.
> 
> And you got business smarts?
> 
> Dude, you're killing us. Do us all a favor. If anyone asks, tell them you're a plumber who does electrical work on the side. This way your posts make sense.


A stud finder? God this is funny.... A stud finder is going to get you into the panel. Wow! Where can I get ones of these stud finders your talking about?

I've met some dumb electricians in my time, but come on now dinks!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Ok..so we have a small hole at the top right hand side over of the panel.... Now....we are coming up from basement 1 bay over to the right of the panel.... There are wall stud going up on both sides of the panel. Now what?



What did your shop teacher say to do?

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> What did your shop teacher say to do?
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Apparently , he taught me the wrong way. Waiting to learn this one from you...


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> A stud finder? God this is funny.... A stud finder is going to get you into the panel. Wow! Where can I get ones of these stud finders your talking about?



Did he really say this?

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Did he really say this?
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


He really did Dinks! He said it !


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Apparently , he taught me the wrong way. Waiting to learn this one from you...



Ask your Union Hall BA how to fish wires in panels.

I ain't here to help hacks, esp unlicensed, uninsured, out of work Union trunk slammers looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

dnkldorf said:


> ask your union hall ba how to fish wires in panels.
> 
> I ain't here to help hacks, esp unlicensed, uninsured, out of work union trunk slammers looking to make a quick buck.


lol.....


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jman777, just admit it. you hacked the crap out of this. In a few years you will understand.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Jman777, just admit it. you hacked the crap out of this. In a few years you will understand.


If you can explain a better/possible way I couldve done this, I will admit that with capital
Letters. And I won't get down about it, I will
Learn from it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

journeyman777 said:


> If you can explain a better/possible way I couldve done this, I will admit that with capital
> Letters. And I won't get down about it, I will
> Learn from it.


It's called a sheetrock saw, not a fricken hammer. Heck, even a sawzall, multitool, or hole saw would have done a cleaner job than that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have punched a hole either in the attic or up high on the wall if the attic isn't accessible. Then I would have dropped a chain or used some rods to fish the 6-3 into the top of the panel. Probably done before you got done scratching your head.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> If you can explain a better/possible way I couldve done this, I will admit that with capital
> Letters. And I won't get down about it, I will
> Learn from it.



Maybe next time post a picture of the entire panel and then probably we could have found a better way.

BTW, I think most of the criticism was for the messy hole you cut, not so much for it being in the side.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I would have punched a hole either in the attic or up high on the wall if the attic isn't accessible. Then I would have dropped a chain or used some rods to fish the 6-3 into the top of the panel. Probably done before you got done scratching your head.


Ok...
#1 No attic access.

#2 your going to send a snake down and
Pull up from the basement to the top of the first floor wall?? What really is the point, you'd look like a fool with your **** in the damn panel. Flexing rods down into the blown Insulated walls from the top corner of the wall would be something I would never waste my time with (especially considering we are running 6/3 romex) sounds pointless in my opinion. 

Anyways ....
#3 we are still in the bay to the right of the panel , remember about those funny wooden blocks of wood going up both sides of the panel.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You make about as much sense as CS. Are you foreign?


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Maybe next time post a picture of the entire panel and then probably we could have found a better way.
> 
> BTW, I think most of the criticism was for the messy hole you cut, not so much for it being in the side.


Maybe or maybe not.... That's my point , no
One really knows the whole picture so how can you accurately criticize...

I don't care about about the wall at this stage or the quality of incisions into the wallboard. I'm not etching jewelry here... I'm doing electrical work .... At the end it's all going to be fixed and look untouched. We are not dealing with 14/2 where I could've been much less intrusive...we are dealing with 6/3 Wire That needs to take a 90 degree turn into the panel...also, we have horse hair plaster, you can see it if you take a closer look at the pic..Most of the wall around my hole fell apart.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> You make about as much sense as CS. Are you foreign?


You and DinkleBerry are potent with your responses. You guys work together ?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

For a new guy to the site, you sure are disrespectful to the members who've posted here for years with useful information. Was that your intent when you logged on to the site? We've got enough douches already and we don't need more.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> For a new guy to the site, you sure are disrespectful to the members who've posted here for years with useful information. Was that your intent when you logged on to the site? We've got enough douches already and we don't need more.


I am?? I posted here with legitimate threads... You can Kiss his a55, I sure the heII won't... Why don't you read carefully then tell me who's disrespectful.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Maybe or maybe not.... That's my point , no
> One really knows the whole picture so how can you accurately criticize...
> 
> I don't care about about the wall at this stage or the quality of incisions into the wallboard. I'm not etching jewelry here... I'm doing electrical work .... At the end it's all going to be fixed and look untouched. We are not dealing with 14/2 where I could've been much less intrusive...we are dealing with 6/3 Wire That needs to take a 90 degree turn into the panel...also, we have horse hair plaster, you can see it if you take a closer look at the pic..Most of the wall around my hole fell apart.


777 Look into getting a carbide 4" hole saw so that you can cut neat and workman like holes that are easy to patch up.

Try not to beat these guys up too much..


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Or use a multitool. Plaster ain't rocket science.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Or use a multitool. Plaster ain't rocket science.


Yup both work well with plaster...:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Before I bought a multitool I made an outline of the hole I needed to make (be it for a switch box, ceiling box, panasonic bathroom fan, etc), then I chipped out the plaster using a screwdriver as a chisel and a pair of linemans as a hammer. Once the plaster was gone, I used a keyhole saw or rotozip to cut the lathe out of the way. Took a while, but left a clean hole that would occasionally need some mud, but most of the time the fixture of device cover would hide the hole in the plaster. Then I bought a multi-tool, and the install time was cut at least in 1/2. Best $120 I ever spent was on that tool.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Before I bought a multitool I made an outline of the hole I needed to make (be it for a switch box, ceiling box, panasonic bathroom fan, etc), then I chipped out the plaster using a screwdriver as a chisel and a pair of linemans as a hammer. Once the plaster was gone, I used a keyhole saw or rotozip to cut the lathe out of the way. Took a while, but left a clean hole that would occasionally need some mud, but most of the time the fixture of device cover would hide the hole in the plaster. Then I bought a multi-tool, and the install time was cut at least in 1/2. Best $120 I ever spent was on that tool.


That's why those blades are $20 a pop and worth every penny...:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Let's assume you have no choice but to go in the side and use a 4 11/16" box for whatever reason. Cut a NEAT hole the size of your box. Once you have determined that there are no live wires, plumbers pipes, etc. in the way, cut out any obstructions (a 12V Hackzall on a full charge will do it). Run your wires to the box, make your terminations and put the blank cover on. If it looks kind of messy, cover it up with a 6 X 6 flat cover held onto the wall with plastic anchors and wood screws.

The only time I take a hammer to a wall is during demolition when I know the wall will be removed. It takes less time, creates less dust and won't cut through concealed wire.

Finally...if we want other trades to respect us then we have to respect them. This is quite the mess for someone to repair. Next time you do finishing work and find all your device boxes full of mud, maybe someone was paying you back.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've seen these things above and/or below a few panels, they're pretty handy.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

journeyman777 said:


> If you can explain a better/possible way I couldve done this, I will admit that with capital
> Letters. And I won't get down about it, I will
> Learn from it.


Razor knife clean holes for starts. I bet it had a few screws in the drywall and they broke out some more, try to be a little neater. The stud well you do what you gotta do I guess. I use a small metal blade in the sawzall and some 460's. This is of course after I have tried every possible way to fish it in from the top. And this 4x11/16 box. Those are abortions in a home if you ask me. And you kinda did when you out that pic up and asked for advice on how to do this. Did you try jack chain at all? Anyway glad you guys made money. It looks like the dog poo you had on your shoe.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I've seen these things above and/or below a few panels, they're pretty handy.


Ill use a doublegang low-volt cut-in box with a blank cover. Very handy.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Ill use a doublegang low-volt cut-in box with a blank cover. Very handy.


I keep a handful of those on the van for just such an occasion :thumbup:


----------



## Northbank (Sep 6, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Before I bought a multitool I made an outline of the hole I needed to make (be it for a switch box, ceiling box, panasonic bathroom fan, etc), then I chipped out the plaster using a screwdriver as a chisel and a pair of linemans as a hammer. Once the plaster was gone, I used a keyhole saw or rotozip to cut the lathe out of the way. Took a while, but left a clean hole that would occasionally need some mud, but most of the time the fixture of device cover would hide the hole in the plaster. Then I bought a multi-tool, and the install time was cut at least in 1/2. Best $120 I ever spent was on that tool.


:thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Done!


 
I'm not an electrician and I could do better than that. 


Hack!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I could have cut a better hole with my roofer's hammer :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I could have cut a better hole with my roofer's hammer :laughing:


Hell, I could have done better with a chainsaw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

Don't fret journeyman. Although, it is a bit hacked up and there may have been a more stealth way. You at least got the job done, made your boss money, and kicked butt. Don't listen to some of these losers here that just criticize people all day long and take up oxygen in their mom's basement while you and I and gettin it done. Some people like chopping others down all day enhancing their ego while not helping you. Your kinda like a mini me. I'll give you an A+ for effort but maybe a D+ for stealthness. Effort counts the most, you can learn stealthness as time goes on. :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

777, the guys who are shooting you full of holes here are actually doing you a favor. They're telling you what people in the real world are thinking but not saying. You are judged by attitude and the quality of your work. You need to improve in both areas.

Around here, with your attitude, you would be lucky to get run off the job. More than likely you would get your ass kicked, THEN run off the job. The guys who are entitled to mouth off are the ones who know their stuff. You don't.

If you found someone in your first two weeks in business who will pay two hundred bucks an hour for this standard of work, then you have found a very gullible customer. Don't expect to find many more. Everything is a learning experience and we all make mistakes. As professionals, however, we don't learn at our customer's expense. If I created that mess I would fix it at my own expense, no questions asked.

I don't know what your background is but the best renovation guys are those who finish the job and you never knew they were there. If you're new to this, you're better off to give your customer a hard quote and then work slowly and methodically as you learn your craft. You won't make two hundred bucks an hour but you will be giving your customer value for his money, which is what every professional does.

Please, listen to the hard asses on this site. In their own convoluted way, they're helping you to avoid the inevitable crash and burn.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

99cents said:


> 777, the guys who are shooting you full of holes here are actually doing you a favor. They're telling you what people in the real world are thinking but not saying. You are judged by attitude and the quality of your work. You need to improve in both areas.
> 
> Around here, with your attitude, you would be lucky to get run off the job. More than likely you would get your ass kicked, THEN run off the job. The guys who are entitled to mouth off are the ones who know their stuff. You don't.
> 
> ...




Bravo........:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Job is done, yes.
Could it have been done neater, YES.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> Done!


I would have just notched into that and bent a reverse offset right into the panel, a little plaster to cover it . Done. You just made a procedure out of it and eliminated any future conductors through your conduit.


----------



## beElectric (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know the lay out on the project, but could you have gone out the back of the panel to a box then over to where you were going?. I've run into problems like this before. Sometimes out the back is a idea.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Don't fret journeyman. Although, it is a bit hacked up and there may have been a more stealth way. You at least got the job done, made your boss money, and kicked butt. Don't listen to some of these losers here that just criticize people all day long and take up oxygen in their mom's basement while you and I and gettin it done. Some people like chopping others down all day enhancing their ego while not helping you. Your kinda like a mini me. I'll give you an A+ for effort but maybe a D+ for stealthness. Effort counts the most, you can learn stealthness as time goes on. :thumbup:


At least Cletus is on your side. That should help you sleep.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> At least Cletus is on your side. That should help you sleep.


Sabrina, I'm surprised you didn't recognize that the OP is a troll. You're slipping.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Don't fret journeyman. Although, it is a bit hacked up and there may have been a more stealth way. You at least got the job done, made your boss money, and kicked butt. Don't listen to some of these losers here that just criticize people all day long and take up oxygen in their mom's basement while you and I and gettin it done. Some people like chopping others down all day enhancing their ego while not helping you. Your kinda like a mini me. I'll give you an A+ for effort but maybe a D+ for stealthness. Effort counts the most, you can learn stealthness as time goes on. :thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Sabrina, I'm surprised you didn't recognize that the OP is a troll. You're slipping.


What is this troll thing you speak of???


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> What is this troll thing you speak of???


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*oops*

Sorry, but I must admit that this thread is Cletis


----------

